# Bleeding from penis



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad he is at the vets office. Maybe he has a UTI/Bladder infection? Hope it is nothing serious. Poor guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dronning*

Dronning

Saying prayers for your boy please let us know what they say. Is your dog neutered?

I googled and found this:

What causes a dog to bleed from penis? - Google Search

About 344,000 results (0.27 seconds) Search ResultsBleeding/Blood - Dog Health Guide.Dog Ears Bleeding. If your dog has an itchy ear, it may result in scratching. Too much scratching will cause bleeding in the area between the skin and the ...
Dog Bleeding - Cached - Similar►Male Dog Problems and CareAug 8, 2005 ... Often, we have to anesthetize the dog, lubricate the penis and sheath well .... This causes pain when urinating and may cause lameness or ...
Veterinary Medical Information for Dogs and Cats - Vetinfo.com › Dogs › Health Care - Cached - SimilarDogs: dog bleeding from penis, bladder stones, spotting bloodJul 24, 2007 ... my dog keeps bleeding from his penis, there has been female in heat in the house ,but bleeds even when he thinks she is coming into house, ...
en.allexperts.com › Dogs - Cached - SimilarMy dog's Penis BLEEDs !! help !!!!!!! [Archive] - Pet forum for ...Dec 22, 2005 ... [Archive] My dog's Penis BLEEDs !! help !!!!!!! Pet health - Dog health ... of prostatic problems as the cause of the observed bleeding. ...
My dog's Penis BLEEDs !! help !!!!!!! [Archive] - Pet forum for dogs cats and humans - Pets.ca - Cached - SimilarAnswers.com - What causes a male dog to bleed from the penisDog Health question: What causes a male dog to bleed from the penis? Bladder/ kidney stones.
wiki.answers.com/.../What_causes_a_male_dog_to_bleed_from_the_penis - CachedAnswers.com - Is it normal for a male dog's penis to bleed after ...What causes a male dog to bleed from the penis? Bladder/kidney stones ...
wiki.answers.com/.../Is_it_normal_for_a_male_dog's_penis_to_bleed_after_ intercourse_with_a_female_dog - Cached - SimilarShow more results from answers.comBlood Coming From Penis, What's Wrong?I am giving you a website which gives 128 causes of blood in urine. ... My Male Dog Has A Greenish Fluid Coming From His Penis, What Can That . ...
www.blurtit.com/q523298.html - Cached - Similar


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This happened once to our Barkley, while he was undergoing chemo for hemangiosarcoma. I rushed him to the vet because he was also leaking urine. I assumed he had a UTI or bladder infection but tests indicated nothing abnormal. The bleeding was just that once and we used put a belly band on him at night in case he leaked (he didn't) so it is still a mystery to us. Since your dog isn't old it's not a geriatric issue like they assumed it was with our boy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I have absolutely no idea but I hope your vet can give you answers. Let us know and I hope it's nothing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Had he been around any females in season?


----------



## dronning (Feb 11, 2008)

Everything is clear no elevated readings. Clotting ok - everything ok??

We are going to keep an eye on him if it happens again it is most likely some kind of prostatic problem.

No females in heat that we know of he is always on the lead when outside except at the farm.

Thanks for the support, I'll keep you posted.

Dave


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry posted in the wrong section. glad that everything is ok


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope it is a one time thing and he is ok.


----------

